# Taxify riders will incur a fee if they cancel (no 'within 5 minute' thingy)



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Pleased to read this in Taxify's terms and conds for riders.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Good. Don't order unless you require service!


----------



## kash88 (Jan 6, 2017)

can anyone who used taxify driver app today, did you guys get jobs regularly or barely? I want to try as there bonuses seem good but no point in bonuses if there's no customers.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

kash88 said:


> can anyone who used taxify driver app today, did you guys get jobs regularly or barely? I want to try as there bonuses seem good but no point in bonuses if there's no customers.


It's day two. If drivers don't go online, make themselves available, potential passengers won't find a driver, so they'll go back to Uber.
Take a slightly longer term view and go online with Taxify and / or GoCatch for at least a few minutes before you go online with Uber. Same after every Uber fare.
If we want a competitor to Uber, who pays drivers more and who supports drivers better, to succeed, we have to support them by being available.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

kash88 said:


> can anyone who used taxify driver app today, did you guys get jobs regularly or barely? I want to try as there bonuses seem good but no point in bonuses if there's no customers.


I believe taxify isn't available yet in QLD. I did apply for Taxify driver and riders but haven't received any confirmation from them.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> It's day two. If drivers don't go online, make themselves available, potential passengers won't find a driver, so they'll go back to Uber.
> Take a slightly longer term view and go online with Taxify and / or GoCatch for at least a few minutes before you go online with Uber. Same after every Uber fare.
> If we want a competitor to Uber, who pays drivers more and who supports drivers better, to succeed, we have to support them by being available.


I'm going to devote Tomorrow to Taxify. I see it as making life fairer for ourselves in the long term. Competition will make them BOTH accountable.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Teri12 said:


> Competition will make them BOTH accountable.


Or start a race to the bottom. Hopefully not.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> Or start a race to the bottom. Hopefully not.


Yes true. Depends whether they target consumers or drivers. At the workshop the presenter said Taxify considers drivers their customers too. I guess it'll be about balance.


----------



## metalpenguin (Nov 19, 2017)

Yep I do agree with the automatic cancellation fee in general. If it's within a short time window then fair enough but nothing worse than driving half way to the pickup only to see you've wasted your time and fuel.


----------

